# Sycamore bowl (Great looking wood)



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

This is a 12â€ Sycamore bowl. It is from a Y where a large branch came off the trunk of the tree.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I guess I need to finish up my spalted sweet gum platter for the meeting.

By the way - George K told me he registered here.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Does look good, maybe one day I will learn how to turn, having fun building cabinets right now.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I guess I need to finish up my spalted sweet gum platter for the meeting.
> 
> By the way - George K told me he registered here.


I approved a wood turner the other day


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

John, this is very good. I am so proud of you and your turnings. The bottom is really great.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice job!!! Mr. Fog


----------

